# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Info on Baird's rat snakes?

## hazzaram

Hi again. Sorry for all the posts lately >.>

I was on a local reptile selling group and I came across a random picture of a GORGEOUS snake. I had never even heard of it before but I keep going back to look at the picture. It's so beautiful.



Isn't he gorgeous?!

Can anyone tell me what their care is like? I did a search on the site but I couldn't find much info. I'm going to look up some care sheets and I sent some questions to the breeder but general information?

What is their temperament like in general? The breeder says he's very tame but I'm curious how they are with handling since I like to handle my snakes? Do they have easy setups/care?

I will take any info I can get! Thank you in advance!

----------


## distaff

Google.  There are care sheets, IIRC Reptile Magazine has one.
Someone here has mentioned having raised them and apparently liked them.

My impression is very similar to Corn Snakes.  Can't remember if the new taxonomy held them back in Elaphae, or they went with the Corns into Pantheropis.  (spell? The Latin gets confusing when half the sites show the old way - and I could have it all backwards.)

----------


## hazzaram

> Google.  There are care sheets, IIRC Reptile Magazine has one.
> Someone here has mentioned having raised them and apparently liked them.
> 
> My impression is very similar to Corn Snakes.  Can't remember if the new taxonomy held them back in Elaphae, or they went with the Corns into Pantheropis.  (spell? The Latin gets confusing when half the sites show the old way - and I could have it all backwards.)


I did look up some care sheets and the breeder gave me some info on temps. From what I can tell, they're cared for exactly like a corn, which is pretty awesome. And I guess they're diurnal, which is a big plus because all 3 of my snakes spend all their time hiding. I think he'd make a great display snake.

Breeder says he's 7 and has never shown the slightest hint of aggression.

I guess I was more looking for personal opinions. Thanks for the reply  :Smile:

----------


## distaff

Well, I was rather taken with them too, a couple weeks back.
It doesn't get prettier than that photo - doesn't matter what the species is.

----------


## hazzaram

> Well, I was rather taken with them too, a couple weeks back.
> It doesn't get prettier than that photo - doesn't matter what the species is.


Agreed. The more I look at him, the more I love him. He's really one of the most gorgeous snakes I've ever seen but I've never really heard of Baird's before and there aren't that many posts here on them. I wonder why, if they're so pretty!

----------


## distaff

Morphs seem to be what drives the market, which then feeds on itself.
People like eye popping design and colour.  Nothing wrong with that, but I think the subtle beauties just get lost in the crowd.

I've only read good things about the temperament of the Baird's.

----------


## hazzaram

> Morphs seem to be what drives the market, which then feeds on itself.
> People like eye popping design and colour.  Nothing wrong with that, but I think the subtle beauties just get lost in the crowd.
> 
> I've only read good things about the temperament of the Baird's.


That pretty much cements my decision. Thanks for all your help  :Smile:

----------


## Jhill001

I'm currently raising two Baird's Ratsnakes and let me just say that they are rather interesting snakes. The most interesting part about their care is trying to regulate humidity to be honest, the foremost breeder out there Tim Ghebhard from Vivid Reptiles supplies a caresheet recommends that hatchlings actually be kept at 90-100% humidity. They seem like they are dry loving snakes when you look at where they come from but in reality they spend most of their time in much more humid situations. I've had success with humid hides and misting to resolve this issue. They truly are some of the most docile snakes you can get, only the female has ever tried to bite and even then it was as a hatchling who hadn't been held much yet. 

They readily feed as well which can be a welcome lack of stress for some ball python people who are used to the stress of a snake going off feed. 

So far I've truly enjoyed keeping this species. You can see my set ups a little bit down on the rat snake page.

----------


## hazzaram

Thanks for the reply!

That's actually pretty interesting about the humidity requirements. I had no idea. I'm sort of used to that kind of thing, though. I've got a juvi brazilian rainbow boa and she needs very high humidity. Using a tub setup, large water dish and humid hide, I've had no problems  :Smile: 

Everything I've heard says they're great, friendly snakes and that's what I want. This will be my first adult snake. The rest of mine are all juveniles and I think I'm making the right decision here.

Thanks for your input  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## hazzaram

I really want this snake but he's $150 and then $120 for shipping. Ahh, Canadian prices...

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jhill001

Well, once they aren't hatchlings the humidity thing isn't too important except when shedding. I think the humidity requirement for hatchlings is more of a precaution against them getting dried out and dehydrated than anything. 

I will say that Baird's are some of the most interesting looking snakes that look amazing even without any morphs. Then again my favorite morphs for Corn Snakes are Okeetee and Buck Skin which are normal varieties so what the heck do I know.

----------


## pbyeerts

Stunning......


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pamela and GINGER, my wonderful BP

1 dog, 3 cats, 1 macaw, 1 husband, 1 daughter, and GINGER 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

I kept and bred bairds for many years and I really liked them. Care is very much like a cornsnake.  They're a bit thinner and squirmier, they do have an interesting rather sharp smelling musk when they get excited but I've never been bit by one and they typically calm right down.  I wouldn't mind picking up another pair again someday.  They're not very common in most collections and they can be difficult to sell as the babies are ugly as a mud fence.  It can take over a year before the nice silver and salmon colors start showing up.

----------

